# Good Idea or....



## inkjunkie (Feb 16, 2015)

Am I suffering from sleep deprivation? Have 6 slabs of belly that have been curing for 2 weeks, used Morton TQ & brown sugar.  Would like to smoke them Friday but the MES will be busy. Thinking about using this rack....












14241490012771051731053.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Feb 16, 2015





on the grate of the BGE along with an 18" AMNTS and cold smoke them. Think it will work?

I would remove all of the chunks and put the tube on the plate in the bottom of the BGE.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2015)

Should be fine. I use my AMNTS in my UDS for cold smoking.


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 17, 2015)

I use my 22.5 WSM as my cold smoker at home with a 12" amnts as the smoke generator... I don't cold smoke often but when I do ..,


----------

